
Firebird Butler - conductor
https://www.firebirdnews.org/introducing-firebird-butler/
======
mhd
I occasionally hear about Firebird on the intertubes, but the last time I've
actually seen it used was alongside some Delphi app. Anyone got some
experience with it? Seems like somewhere in-between SQLite and the big FOSS
dbs.

